# moused problem on Virtualbox



## JakesBase (Dec 15, 2019)

Hello, I've recently installed FreeBSD 12.0 on Virtualbox 5.2.34 with moused for use with a bare-bones install of Xorg.
However upon starting Xorg and moving the mouse, there is a *huge* delay of almost 2 seconds before it processes the input
and when it finally does so the cursor goes crazy, making the desktop virtually unusable.


----------



## gpw928 (Dec 16, 2019)

Have you installed emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions on your FreeBSD guest?

Have you modified or created xorg.conf?  If so, please show us what you are using.

Please start Xorg afresh, and then share with us the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

The bit we are interested in will look something like this (my version of VirtualBox is old, so may differ somewhat):
	
	



```
[     8.392] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[     8.392] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[     8.392] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[     8.394] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[     8.394]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.3
[     8.394]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[     8.394]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[     8.394] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[     8.394] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[     8.394] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[     8.394] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[     8.394] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[     8.395] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[     8.395] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[     8.395] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[     8.395] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[     8.395] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[     8.395] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[     8.395] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[     8.395] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[     8.395] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[     8.395] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[     8.395] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[     8.395] (II) config/devd: device /dev/psm0 already opened
[     8.395] (II) config/devd: device /dev/vboxguest0 already opened
[     8.395] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/vboxguest)
[     8.395] (II) LoadModule: "vboxmouse"
[     8.395] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/vboxmouse_drv.so
[     8.396] (II) Module vboxmouse: vendor="Oracle Corporation"
[     8.396]    compiled for 0.0.0, module version = 1.0.0
[     8.396]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[     8.396]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[     8.396] (**) Load address of symbol "VBOXMOUSE" is 0x80f419df8
[     8.396] (II) Using input driver 'vboxmouse' for 'vboxguest'
[     8.396] (**) vboxguest: always reports core events
[     8.396] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/vboxguest"
[     8.396] (**) vboxguest: Device: "/dev/vboxguest"
[     8.396] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:vboxguest"
[     8.396] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "vboxguest" (type: MOUSE, id 8)
[     8.396] (**) vboxguest: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[     8.396] (**) vboxguest: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[     8.396] (**) vboxguest: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[     8.396] (**) vboxguest: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[     8.396] (II) vboxguest: On.
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2019)

Besides the above mentioned emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions, which is useful to get that "seamless" mouse functionality. You probably also want to make sure the "pointing type" is set to "PS/2 mouse" in the Virtualbox settings. I believe the default is set to "USB tablet".


----------



## JakesBase (Dec 16, 2019)

I have not modified the X.org conf. This a fresh install.
I attempted to install virtualbox-ose-additions from ports, but it fails and refuses to install the dependencies despite the fact that it fetched them.

I shouldn't need the additions however as I've installed FreeBSD bare bones in virutalbox before and the mouse cursor worked fine with no issues,
the pointing devices is also set to "PS/2 mouse". I'm not really concerned about seamless mouse functionality, I just want it to work .

I was also unable to obtain "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" as I couldn't seem to get the file off of the virtual drive.

I could just be the version of virtualbox I'm using, as I've never had this issue before.


----------



## gpw928 (Dec 17, 2019)

I have certainly seen some versions of VirtualBox misbehave badly with FreeBSD clients.  That's the major reason I don't upgrade it regularly.

You could try stepping back a release or two.

Without /var/log/Xorg.0.log to examine, it's difficult to guess what's wrong (but the advice from *SirDice* regarding Virtualbox settings was good).

The failure to install the emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions dependencies is disturbing and suggests a deeper problem.  I would choose to resolve that before progressing.


----------



## piggy (Dec 18, 2019)

gpw928 said:


> I have certainly seen some versions of VirtualBox misbehave badly with FreeBSD clients.  That's the major reason I don't upgrade it regularly.


Not in my experience: latest Virtualbox (I'm on 6.1.4) works perfectly fine for me with many flavours of BSD clients and  emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions install and run just fine.


----------

